

Ask HN: Why Can't I Sign Up with Medium Other Than Through Facebook or Twitter? - MichaelCrawford

Look at the very end of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Medium&#x2F;login-faq-27a103f5b914<p>While strictly speaking I do have both Twitter and Facebook accounts, I don&#x27;t associate them with any other website.  I never, ever press the &quot;Like&quot; button on anyone&#x27;s site; if I want to share a page on Facebook, I post its link on my wall.<p>This is largely because I do not want to be tracked, and that I am working hard to defeat analytics.  I regard both web and mobile analytics as profound invasions of my privacy.<p>I don&#x27;t have any problem at all with Medium or anyone else analyzing their own web server logs.  What I don&#x27;t want is for any one site to correllate my activities, with my activities at other sites.<p>I would be quite an active contributor to Medium discussions if I could register directly with Medium, without associating my Medium accounts with any other sites.
======
speedyapoc
They probably want to associate content with actual people instead of screen
names.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I personally have no problem with using my real name, as I do here at HN.

However if I signed up with FB or Twitter, it would be far easier to automate
the collection of my data.

------
aethant
I'm with you. I don't have either fb not Twitter, and I can't sign up for
medium (or product hunt) without them. Lame.

------
bgia
I don't want to seem too suspicious, but does it have something to do with
Medium having been created by Evan Williams, former CEO of Twitter?

